
Show HN: BetterWeb – A Fun Chrome Plugin to Help You Identify Online Media Bias - haojixu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gihiohgbnllmhcjglonhfkoplbiljjje/
======
haojixu
Hi HN!

Looking up media biases online could be a boring task - that's why many people
never bothered to look them up. BetterWeb helps you do this by providing a fun
user interface telling you political biases and reliabilities of different
sources with the click of a button. Try it out for any Chromium browser! The
project is also open source on GitHub: [https://github.com/betterweb-
team/BetterWeb](https://github.com/betterweb-team/BetterWeb)

